# Milescraft JointCrafter (model 1310) Manual / Help using



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

*Hi Folks,
*
Does anyone have a copy of the Milescraft JointCrafter Manual ? I purchased one last year, but I misplaced the manual. I have searched the internet an the Milescraft site, but could not find a copy of the manual or a Video.

I need to join some long boards and some 1×4 wood ralis. I am trying to figure how to use it .. but
I am not getting very far.

Thanks

-Fred


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/ff/ffca1f2f-93ad-4215-b8f7-47ad044d4e2d.pdf


----------



## fstellab (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi JustJoe ..

Thank you … thank you !!

-Fred


----------

